# Skoda Fabia RS



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

Placed a deposit on one of these today (to replace my Puma)

I test drove a chipped one - 180bhp and 300 ft/lbs - very rapid little car - I look forward to taking delivery ;D

50+ mpg as well ;D ;D

Pearl effect black, with aircon, 130 PD engine, Â£12k brand new - BARGAIN

Before you say it, I used to have an Octavia RS, so the badge isn't a problem to me, in fact it kind of adds to the appeal


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is it a 180bhp petrol or a 130bhp diesel you are getting? Do they do a diesel RS? Surely you can't get 50mpg out of a 180bhp RS?

Confused? You bet! :


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

From http://www.skoda.co.uk/

vRS 1.9TDI Hatch Â£11990

So looks like a diesel to me ;D

1.9 6spd TDI

Engine 
CC 1896 
Max Power hp [kw]/rpm 130 [96] /4000 
Max Torque lb.ft[Nm]/rpm 228 [310] /1900 
Performance 
Max Speed mph [km/h] 127 [204] 
Acceleration 0-62 mph 9.6 
Fuel Consumption mpg [1/100km] 
Urban** 42.2 [6.7] 
Extra Urban** 67.3 [4.2] 
Combined** 55.4 [5.1] 
CO2 Emissions g/km** 138


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

He does say 130PD above - quite chippable...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes 8). Have considered one myself - the RS estate.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IIRC Jabba take the VAG 130PDI engine to about 190bhp and about 320ft/lbs of torque... 

Serial port tuned for less than Â£400


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.jabbasport.com/tdi.html ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Cracking little car the Fabia vRS - took one out for a test drive a while back. Great fun.

James.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

GULP 

That's impressive.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

> Before you say it, I used to have an Octavia RS, so the badge isn't a problem to me, in fact it kind of adds to the appeal


Slightly off topic but the Police use to use an unmarked Octavia RS on the M11.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Tempted to take a trip to Jabba - my Revo'd 150 produces 188BHP and 265lbft (@Interpro) so would be interested to see what Jabba can do if my figures aren't significantly different at the AmD day.

Watch the clutch though - slips after 300lbft, but with the lighter Fabia you should be ok. Oh and it'll still do 50mpg + when chipped ;D


----------

